

The Complete iPhone Development Toolbox - collistaeed
http://iphone.appstorm.net/roundups/developer/the-complete-iphone-development-toolbox/

======
tienshiao
No list of iPhone development resources is complete without the Three20
framework, which provides various UI (and other) components extracted from the
Facebook app and used all over the place.

<http://github.com/facebook/three20>

------
puffythefish
Typo in the first sentence:

"Nobody could argue that the iPhone has been a revolutionary product in the
cell phone industry"

Surely there should be a "not" in there somewhere?

~~~
glhaynes
That usage is pretty standard. The "against" is sort of implied.

~~~
fleitz
argue has two meanings, to disagree and to assert. –verb (used without object)
1\. to present reasons for or against a thing.

I agree that it's ambiguous.

~~~
nopassrecover
To argue is to present an argument. If you argue about something then your
stance is unclear. However, if you argue a stance then you are arguing for
that stance.

Example:

Tom argued about the war (unclear stance).

Tom argued the war was a bad thing (clear stance, Tom disliked war).

However, there may be a regional usage of 'argue' as 'question' or 'dispute'
("nobody could question/dispute the iphone's success") that I am unaware of.

~~~
jpwagner
puffythefish was just arguing the arguer's argument was arguably arguable.

~~~
fleitz
Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo

------
Timothee
I can not recommend the Stanford class enough. It covers pretty much
everything one would need to know to develop an app and put it on the App
Store, including your first steps with Objective-C and XCode.

~~~
yardie
The class is great. I'm currently reading the lectures. One thing I wish could
improve is the assignments. If you aren't in the class you get no guidance at
all. If they include hints to complete the last assignment in the next one
that would be perfect. Occassionally I've run into problems and since I don't
have the free time to dedicate to completing the assignments I've skipped a
few.

~~~
Timothee
I see what you mean. There is a Google Groups about the class:
<http://groups.google.com/group/iphone-appdev-auditors> You should be able to
find or ask for hints or walkthrough.

------
Groxx
Very impressive list of info for iPhone developers. _Very_. Lots of good stuff
there. I can't find a comparable OSX development list on their site, sadly.

~~~
Zev
There's an entire site dedicated to this sort of thing, thats slightly more
organized than a big list: <http://www.cocoadev.com/>. Its Mac-centric, but it
covers the Foundation framework, so its worth knowing about, even if you only
do iPhone stuff.

------
arnorhs
I would love a similar guide for Android-based phones like the Nexus One.
Anybody know of such a link?

~~~
whalesalad
Me too.. especially for a web developer (someone who's used to python, php,
ruby, etc.. (scripted languages) moving to something like Java.

But.. ugh... XML is so gross. It would be nice to build something that
abstracts a lot of the boilerplate crap you have to go through when doing
Java.

~~~
cloudwalking
The Android UI XML isn't actually that difficult. Designing layouts is more
straightforward than CSS. Use Linear and Relative layouts with margin,
padding, gravity, weight, and "dip" units. Throw in some transparent PNGs and
things look half decent.

------
davidedicillo
cool, glad to see my getappsdone.com in the list :)

------
metachor
Looks very interesting. Nice to see a compilation like this.

